# CardReader Transcend TS-RDF8K USB3

## Tvin

Не подключается CardReader Transcend TS-RDF8K USB3 под КДЕ. Под Виндой работает нормально, подключается автоматически. На сайте производителя написано, что дополнительных драйверов для ядра линюкс не требуется.

dmesg после подключения выдаёт следующее:

```
[12466.681464] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[12895.285759] usb 11-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[12895.304834] usb 11-2: Parent hub missing LPM exit latency info.  Power management will be impacted.

[12895.306553] usb 11-2: New USB device found, idVendor=8564, idProduct=4000

[12895.306561] usb 11-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=4, SerialNumber=5

[12895.306567] usb 11-2: Product: Transcend    

[12895.306571] usb 11-2: Manufacturer: TS-RDF8 

[12895.306575] usb 11-2: SerialNumber: 000000076

[12895.308098] usb-storage 11-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[12895.324080] scsi10 : usb-storage 11-2:1.0

[12896.323868] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE-2 TS17 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[12896.325422] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[12896.326955] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Как я понимаю, система его увидела, но подключить не предложила.

lsusb нового ничего не показывает, то есть вывод аналогичен до подключения и после.

```
# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2433:b111  

Bus 011 Device 002: ID 8564:4000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

```

Использую genkerel со своими настройками. Вывод "cat kernel-config-x86_64-3.11.1-gentoo | grep USB":

```
# cat kernel-config-x86_64-3.11.1-gentoo | grep USB

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX88179_178A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_MBIM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CX82310_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_KALMIA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_QMI_WWAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VL600 is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

# CONFIG_ORINOCO_USB is not set

CONFIG_P54_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

# CONFIG_RT2800USB is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

CONFIG_USB_KBD=y

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_FUSBH200_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=y

CONFIG_USB_TMC=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=y

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA=y

CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA_HOST=y

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA_DEBUG is not set

# USB port drivers

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_F81232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_METRO=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XSENS_MT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ZIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WISHBONE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ZTE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SSU100=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QT2=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FLASHLOADER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SUUNTO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

CONFIG_USB_YUREX=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2=m

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

udev-207, gentoo-sources-3.11.1, KDE-4.11.1.

Жёсткий диск USB3 подключается нормально.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> [12896.326955] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk 

 

Значит подцепился нормально. При вставке карточки что-нибудь происходит в dmesg?

----------

## Tvin

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [12896.326955] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk  
> 
> Значит подцепился нормально. При вставке карточки что-нибудь происходит в dmesg?

 Нет, ничего не меняется, никаких новых записей не появляется, хоть в подключенный карточку вставлять, хоть сначала вставить, а потом подключать.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Гугл полнится проблема с данным кардридером(гуглить по его VID/PID - 8564:4000)

Тут говорят, что надо обновить firmware, правда речь идет о старом ядре, может это уже и не актуально. Как вариант - собрать ядро с USB Debugging и ловить quircks, по ним - гуглить

----------

## Tvin

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Гугл полнится проблема с данным кардридером(гуглить по его VID/PID - 8564:4000)
> 
> Тут говорят, что надо обновить firmware, правда речь идет о старом ядре, может это уже и не актуально. Как вариант - собрать ядро с USB Debugging и ловить quircks, по ним - гуглить

 Благодарю за наводку, буду пробовать.

----------

